# Agility for Dummies



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey!

So whats the difference between agility 'for fun' and agility foundations? I'm trying to get Shenzi into something soonish so we can learn new fun things. I was looking at rally-o, but maybe agility is more for us 

Also, does a dog have to be friendly to do agility? Part of why rally got my attention was your basically gated off...would I have to do private lessons?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark and I are doing agility "for fun" (meaning we are taking classes with no intention of trialing - yet anyways) but the courses we are taking are foundation classes.

They teach the dog and handler how to properly use the equipment, how to move your dog through the course, how to teach your dog to properly land a jump, etc...

I think these things are super important no matter if your doing it "for fun" or if your intentions are to trial.

We are in our second week of our 5th set of classes (each one is about 6 weeks long) and although it is now geared more towards the handler (how *I* should move, how to guide my dog through the course) it is still super fun for the both of us.

Our trainer is considered a positive trainer and we used the clicker a lot to get new behaviours from our dogs. I love it.

I don't think we will win any metals but we are having a blast 'playing'. 

I would say that having a dog neutral dog in an agility class is a huge asset though. You don't want your dog reactive towards other dogs and you don't want your dog so giddy there are others in the room they can't focus on the handler. I think if you have a dog who has good focus and you can get your dog to be neutral to others it will definitely help. 

There was an aggressive/reactive dog in one of our classes and that dog was to remain on a leash at all times which did hinder their training, but atleast the owner was out there working her dog. By the next course (she was in the one before mine so I got to watch her dog work) the dog was pretty neutral to the other dogs in the class, only would react when a dog got in their space.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

my girl is considered "reactive," but towards people, not dogs.
The only time she reacts is if a person looks at her and she sees them looking at her, and she just barks. However, we do agility and also want to do rallyo. I think the biggest thing is to have control over your dog. I have great control over skylar and everyone in the class knows what she reacts to and respects that. I leave a 6 ft leash hanging off her so i can grab her if need be while doing "off" leash things, which i haven't needed to do yet (knock on wood) 
So, i think it really depends on the level of reactivity, and how much control you have. Skylar has great focus so it's made making her "neutral" around people much easier.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

I have good/great control over Shenzi. With dogs, it is a case by case basis. Sometimes, she is nuts going in circles wanting to play with a strange dog. Other times shes growling and being vocal. In both scenarios I can stop the behaviour. With people, I know when she is uncomfortable and I stop her before she reacts to it. For the most part, dogs/people if I have her watching me all is good. A little pat on the head for reassurance sometimes. The only time I have difficulty controlling her is when strangers come over for the first time, and if I know the new person will not be able to handle the situation correctly I put her up, because really, if the person acts right for 3 minutes all is great in the world and we dont' have issues. I closely manage her and her life with me, but I would like to expand our horizons, so to speak. I feel bad for her, because really its not her fault. So, I want to do something fun for her(us) together. Agility seems fun, and we are used to long lines around here so thats not an issue for tunnels or the like, if she was to drag a line its no different than that. I actually have 3 1/2 inch nylon cord around here somewhere I could make a reliable 4-5 ft leash with...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Stark and I are doing agility "for fun" (meaning we are taking classes with no intention of trialing - yet anyways) but the courses we are taking are foundation classes.
> 
> They teach the dog and handler how to properly use the equipment, how to move your dog through the course, how to teach your dog to properly land a jump, etc...
> 
> I think these things are super important no matter if your doing it "for fun" or if your intentions are to trial.


I absolutely agree. Even if you just start off for fun, the better the instructors, the better the class and the more you'll enjoy the progression and the learning. A good class has positive training and a good instructor can be relied on to help work our dogs issues into class and help fix 'em!


----------

